# NNT's Night Lords and Tau



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys, figured I'd post up some pics of my armies and current projects. first up my Night Lords:
Raptor unit "The Bleeding Eyes and Talos Valcoran"









Close-up on Talos









Biker unit

















First Claw

















Rhinos

















Dreadnought "Malcharion"









Chosen units WIP also counts as Huron Blackheart in first pic

















Demon Prince 









Next up are my Tau

Cadre Fireblade WIP









Suits "Riptide Madness!"









Infantry and tanks









Lemme know what you guys think. C&C are always welcome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What I think is that you need to start entering some painting comps. Awesome work, although I'm a little confused, I've only read the first two Talos books but when does Talos pop on a jump pack or are you just having a bit of fun? Awesome job on him btw. That deamon prince looks great, love that mini, how have you done the Chapter symbol?

Fireblade looks good, a much lighter skin tone that usual but it looks better actually and bloody hell that is a lot of Riptides! Is that Farsight's head on one?


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks man! And Talos did wear a jump pack in the series. I believe it was in "throne of lies" or "the core" (they were mini stories connecting the books in the Soul Hunter Trilogy) Talos and all of First Claw don some jump packs and start flying around with Lucoriphys and wrecking peoples day.

Also all of the heads from the riptides come from the kit. It comes with 3 different head options. And the shoulder pad for the Pronce was sculpted from green stuff


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That's some beautiful midnight-clad you got going right there - Awesome work!

Have you considered making some paint tutorials for this theme?


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice!
Kee it coming!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

NostromanNeckTie said:


> Thanks man! And Talos did wear a jump pack in the series. I believe it was in "throne of lies" or "the core" (they were mini stories connecting the books in the Soul Hunter Trilogy) Talos and all of First Claw don some jump packs and start flying around with Lucoriphys and wrecking peoples day.
> 
> Also all of the heads from the riptides come from the kit. It comes with 3 different head options. And the shoulder pad for the Pronce was sculpted from green stuff


 
Beautiful Night Lords 

1st Claw also wore Jump Packs in the last of the soul hunter trilogy (Void Stalker iirc) - while escaping from tsalgualsa the first time.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! 
@Nordicus. I haven't considered doing any tutorials but I definitely will try to make one! Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very good work. It looks extremely similar to someone that frequents the FLGS here in Miami. but what are the chances.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha I can assure you I'm not from Miami. I wish I was tho!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Loving the Night Lords awesome work!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

NostromanNeckTie said:


> Haha I can assure you I'm not from Miami. I wish I was tho!


No you don't. Trust me on this one. Its a nice place to visit but absolutely no gaming community.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Ahh, well that sucks.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

no to mention that speaking spanish is almost a must.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha I see. I'm working on a Be'Lakor model right now. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

UPDATE!!

Here's a couple things that i got build up today and ready for priming. Btw sorry for crappy picture quality. 

Mr. Be'Lakor









A Heldrake that I converted into a Hell Blade.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh thank heavens, finally somebody made that hideous mini actually look half decent! How easy was it to get the cockpit to fit?

+ rep


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Beautiful Night Lords
> 
> 1st Claw also wore Jump Packs in the last of the soul hunter trilogy (Void Stalker iirc) - while escaping from tsalgualsa the first time.


Dammit, you beat me to it! 

But you have amazing models here dude! My only thing to comment on is to lose the Tau and focus entirely on the Night Lords, but I should say I'm not neutral in the matter.  Nice to see a fellow Night Lords-collector.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That is an interesting and original conversion. I look forward to seeing the finished product!

The Chaos Night Lords on the page before are incredible! Great work with them, I especially like the skull you painted onto the front of Talos' helmet.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That flyer actually looks decent now. And it should still work as a heldrake. Well done cant wait to see what it looks like with paint on.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love them Night Lords. Excellent use of different helmets to make the squads unique.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Oh thank heavens, finally somebody made that hideous mini actually look half decent! How easy was it to get the cockpit to fit?
> 
> + rep


The cockpit fits in rather easily. Just trim down the edges of the shoulder blades on the drake and it fits right in.

And thanks for all the replies guys, loving the support. The hell blade will be in Midnight Clad soon enough!


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

Thinking about painting Be'Lakor very pale. So Curze is Lord of the Night and Be'Lakor is white as a ghost. Thoughts?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Would make a nice change!

What would the white fade to? Blue or grey?

I'm feeling blue would have an ethereal look that would compliment the thunder patterns on the NL armour.


----------



## NostromanNeckTie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm thinking blue as well. With jet black armor and horns.


----------

